# 2013 Tentative Schedule



## Loisiana

*2013 GOLDEN RETRIEVER CLUB OF AMERICA
NATIONAL SPECIALTY – TENTATIVE SCHEDULE OF EVENTS
SUBJECT TO CHANGE!
WICHITA FALLS, TEXAS​*Sunday, October 20, 2013:​​​​​Tracking (Plotting will be on Saturday, October 19). Location: Henrietta TX (25 minutes from
main show site); Set up for Agility Trials – Ag Center Arena (3:00 pm – 5:00 pm)​
​​​​RVs can arrive throughout the day (500+ RV spots with water & electric hookups available)
Monday, October 21, 2013:​
​​​​DFWMGRC Agility Trial; Bridwell Ag Building, Multipurpose Event Center (MPEC);​
​​​​Vendor Set up – Exhibit Hall; Begin Set up for Conformation & Obedience – Kay Yeager Coliseum​
​​​​RVs can arrive throughout the day (500+ RV spots with water & electric hookups available)​
​​​​Reserved Grooming available at noon ‐ Exhibit Hall, MPEC
Tuesday, October 22, 2013:​
​​​​GRCA Agility Trial; Bridwell Ag Building, Multipurpose Event Center (MPEC)​
​​​​RVs can arrive throughout the day (500+ RV spots with water & electric hookups available)​
​​​​Reserved Grooming available at 9:00 a.m. ‐ Exhibit Hall, MPEC​
​​​​Breeder Education Program?? Exhibit Hall, MPEC​
​​​​Welcome Dinner & Parade of Titleholders ‐ Evening​
​​​​“Old” GRCA Board Meeting
Wednesday, October 23, 2013​
​​​​Certificate of Conformation Assessment – Bridwell Ag Center Arena, MPEC​
​​​​Grooming – Exhibit Hall, MPEC​
​​​​Sweepstakes ‐ Kay Yeager Coliseum, MPEC​
​​​​Rally (obedience) ‐ Kay Yeager Coliseum, MPEC​
​​​​GRCA Annual Meeting – Exhibit Hall, MPEC
Thursday, October 24, 2013​
​​​​Grooming – Exhibit Hall, MPEC​
​​​​Conformation – Class Dogs & Bitches, Kay Yeager Coliseum, MPEC​
​​​​Obedience ‐ Regular Classes, Kay Yeager Coliseum, MPEC​
​​​​Health Clinic??? Exhibit Hall, MPEC​
​​​​GRF Gala (evening)
Friday, October 25, 2013​
​​​​Grooming – Exhibit Hall, MPEC​
​​​​Conformation continues – Class Dogs & Bitches; non‐regular classes, Kay Yeager Coliseum, MPEC​
​​​​Junior Showmanship judging, Kay Yeager Coliseum, MPEC​
​​​​Obedience: Non‐Regular Classes, Kay Yeager Coliseum, MPEC​
​​​​Rescue Parade and Legacy Award: Noon at conformation ring​
​​​​Rescue Meeting? Exhibit Hall, MPEC​
​​​​Judges’ Education meeting 6:00 pm – 8:00 pm? Exhibit Hall, MPEC​
​​​​Texas Hoe Down – pot luck food, BYOB, social & dancing with local band (evening) – Bridwell Ag
Center, concrete‐floor barn area (OR Begin BOB if more than 200 entries ‐ Coliseum)
Saturday, October 26, 2013​
​​​​Veteran Honors, Kay Yeager Coliseum, MPEC​
​​​​Grand Entrance of Champion Golden Retrievers, Kay Yeager Coliseum, MPEC​
​​​​Best of Breed judging, Kay Yeager Coliseum, MPEC​
​​​​Trophy Ceremony, Kay Yeager Coliseum, MPEC​
​​​​Set up WC/WCX ‐ Boddy Ranch, Henrietta TX
Sunday, October 27, 2013​
​​​​WC/WCX ‐ Boddy Ranch, Henrietta TX​
​​​​“New” GRCA Board Meeting – Location TBA​
​​​​Set up for Field Trial ‐ Boddy Ranch, Henrietta TX
Monday, October 28, 2013​
​​​​Field Trial ‐ Boddy Ranch, Henrietta, TX
Tuesday, October 29, 2013​
​​​​Field Trial ‐ Boddy Ranch, Henrietta, TX​
​​​​Field Trial Awards Dinner – Location TBA
Wednesday, October 30, 2013​
 Field Trial, All stakes conclude ‐ Boddy Ranch, Henrietta, TX


----------



## Dallas Gold

They picked the absolute perfect time for this event--gorgeous weather in late October! 

Now a Texas hoe-down, I'm native through and through but have no clue about what a hoe-down is. Guess I'm one of those fancy city slickers.:uhoh:


----------



## Loisiana

Are you gonna be there? I can't wait! 

I guess I'll have to wait though, two more years...


----------



## Dallas Gold

Loisiana said:


> Are you gonna be there? I can't wait!
> 
> I guess I'll have to wait though, two more years...


I think Betty and I are planning a road trip for part of it, in hopes of meeting some of the forum members! It should be fun!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I'm in for a road trip. Are we leaving the boys at home to baby sit?


----------



## Dallas Gold

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I'm in for a road trip. Are we leaving the boys at home to baby sit?


I think so unless you want to board the pups....maybe they'd be willing to babysit the dogs in the hotel while we attend?


----------



## luvgld7

Dallas Gold writes: "Now a Texas hoe-down, I'm native through and through but have no clue about what a hoe-down is. Guess I'm one of those fancy city slickers.:uhoh: "
____________

Well, it's a party in any language : ) We look forward to seeing y'all there! It's kinda funny, I was thinking we need to add some Texas expressions to the Hospitality Booklet for all our friends north of the state line.

Anyway, I'm a member of the Dallas club, and the Fundraising Chair and we really want to make the National fun for everyone. Btw, 2013 will be the 75th anniversary of the GRCA......so it's a special year to host the National.


----------



## Dallas Gold

luvgld7 said:


> Dallas Gold writes: "Now a Texas hoe-down, I'm native through and through but have no clue about what a hoe-down is. Guess I'm one of those fancy city slickers.:uhoh: "
> ____________
> 
> Well, it's a party in any language : ) We look forward to seeing y'all there! It's kinda funny, I was thinking we need to add some Texas expressions to the Hospitality Booklet for all our friends north of the state line.
> 
> Anyway, I'm a member of the Dallas club, and the Fundraising Chair and we really want to make the National fun for everyone. Btw, 2013 will be the 75th anniversary of the GRCA......so it's a special year to host the National.


Well, you can always borrow from Big Tex at the State Fair: "Howdy, Folks".


----------



## hotel4dogs

how about a 2012 schedule????


----------



## Loisiana

hotel4dogs said:


> how about a 2012 schedule????


I keep waiting...should be any day now...


----------



## luvgld7

Barb,

for 2013, a lot of people like the fact that the WC/WCX and Field Trial will be after Conformation. St. Louis is the same, but haven't seen a day by day schedule.


----------

